# [Request] HTC DNA Soft Keys



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a request for an HTC DNA Soft key mod. I am using the older HTC style soft keys. However I like the ones on the DNA better. The back and Task Manager buttons look sleeker.

Thanks,

_007_


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Figured out how to do it myself. Here is my finished product:
*THIS IS A ZIPTHEMER file NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP!*

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4KgPJlGrU7tX0lhYUt5UXdrQjA/edit










Edit: screenshot added

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Says I need permission chief.

I'm interested in this as well.... will do it when I get my third replacement GNex on Thursday.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

@NegativeOne13, Permissions fixed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

That wallpaper hurts my eyes lol


----------



## meek_reese (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I have a request for an HTC DNA Soft key mod. I am using the older HTC style soft keys. However I like the ones on the DNA better. The back and Task Manager buttons look sleeker.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> _007_


I'm using the "HTC One" style, found at http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1413582. They look similar to the DNA screenshot you posted. Hope this helps.

Edit: Whoops, somehow missed that you figured it out on our own. Sorry.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> That wallpaper hurts my eyes lol


 Wait until I add two more colors and turn up the brightness. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good, was looking for some new soft keys to! Thanks


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

hmm is the zip you posted supposed to be flashable? i just get 'FAILED' when i try to.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep. Worked for me. Check md5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to clarify, doesn't the HTC DNA have hard keys? To my knowledge soft keys are referred to keys that use the screens space like the gnex


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

BradM23 said:


> Just to clarify, doesn't the HTC DNA have hard keys? To my knowledge soft keys are referred to keys that use the screens space like the gnex


The keys on the DNA are Capacitive keys. I called them soft keys because I made these for the Gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

BradM23 said:


> Just to clarify, doesn't the HTC DNA have hard keys? To my knowledge soft keys are referred to keys that use the screens space like the gnex


The HTC DNA does have hard keys. He means that the software keys for the Nexus were themed to look like the hard keys on the DNA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

tb110895 said:


> The HTC DNA does have hard keys. He means that the software keys for the Nexus were themed to look like the hard keys on the DNA.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 read post above yours. They are capacitive keys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

imperivm said:


> hmm is the zip you posted supposed to be flashable? i just get 'FAILED' when i try to.


It's a ZipThemer zip. OP you might want to mention that by the download link.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Detonation said:


> It's a ZipThemer zip. OP you might want to mention that by the download link.


 you are correct. Totally forgot I used Zipthemer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

